# Q&A With Grill Master Steven Raichlen May 26-29



## TulsaJeff (May 25, 2011)

What better way to start off the outdoor cooking season then to have a chance to chat with Grill Master Steven Raichlen? Our friends at ChefTalk.com will be hosting a Q&A with Steven Raichlen May 26-29.  In addition to the Q&A they will be reviewing Steven's book and new grill rubs and pastes.
    Steven Raichlen is a multi-award winning author, journalist, and television host. His best-selling books and his Public Television shows—Primal Grill and Barbecue University—have redefined American barbecue.     Raichlen’s 29 books include the international bestsellers The Barbecue Bible and How to Grill and the comprehensive Planet Barbecue, published by Workman Publishing.  His work appears in major food and travel magazines worldwide and his books have been translated into 15 languages.

    Raichlen founded Barbecue University, which takes place at the luxurious Broadmoor resort in Colorado Springs. He has lectured on the history of barbecue at the Smithsonian Institution, the Library of Congress, and the National Press Club. His is the creator of the Best of Barbecue and Planet Barbecue line of grilling accessories. He holds a degree in French literature from Reed College and hosts a French language TV show called Le Maitre du Grill. Raichlen studied medieval cooking in Europe on a Thomas J. Watson Fellowship and was the recipient of a Fulbright. His web site is ww.barbecuebible.com.


----------



## tyotrain (May 25, 2011)




----------



## shooter1 (May 25, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## samuel trachet (May 25, 2011)

Wow!! The master Steve Raichlen  ! Very impressed and glad I am a member of this great forum. Thanks TulsaJeff!!


----------



## scarbelly (May 25, 2011)

Very cool Jeff. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## SmokinAl (May 25, 2011)

Sounds like something not to miss, Thanks Jeff.


----------



## roller (May 25, 2011)

I have a couple of his books...thanks for the headsup...


----------



## burn-it (May 25, 2011)

Nice!!  I have one of his books!


----------



## miamirick (May 25, 2011)

that should be fun

he has one of the few good bbq shows  BBQ university  love all  those smokers he has in the background


----------



## venture (May 25, 2011)

It has to be better than the garbage that the Food Network is feeding us these days.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dtcunni (May 26, 2011)

I agree with Venture! I must have missed Mr. Reichlen because that pic was taken in southern Az. I'm going to search his books right now.


----------



## dtcunni (May 26, 2011)

Or possibly the cactus in the background was just a virtual background.


----------



## gros cochon (May 26, 2011)

You guys probably don't care, but he speaks perfect french & has a show here on a francophone food channel.


----------

